# Range Gear



## YouBeretta (Jun 19, 2013)

I notice on YouTube a lot of people tend to wear tactical harnesses and shooting gloves at the range. Which harnesses or vests do you like and do gloves make any difference? If they do, which ones do you like?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That's cuz they're "Tacti-cool". You don't need all the vests, gloves and drop holsters to shoot. I was at an indoor range last week and there was a guy with tactical gloves shooting in the bay next to me... very poor shot too, might have shot better without them... as they looked too large for his hands. I only wear gloves if I'm outdoors and it's cold... or at work. Gloves desensitize your feel of the trigger and require training in them before actual field work. The loss of dexterity is another downside. FYI, I like Under Armour Tactical series gloves... expensive, but good quality with greater dexterity and a very thin trigger finger material. 

If you really want some affordable, well made tactical gear (vests, carriers, bags) I would recommend Condor. You get a lot of bang for your buck with Condor's full line of gear. I can recommend their jackets, mag carriers, hats, drag bags and bags/rifle cases. I've run mine hard in the field and they hold up well... without breaking the bank. I use my gear for work & teaching tactical firearm classes... rarely for an average range trip though. 

You can order Condor gear from Amazon, Condor Outdoors and most tactical online retail shops as well as local military surplus stores.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have anything against a person 'duding up' to go to the range. If it adds to their shooting enjoyment, more power to them.

But, personally, I would not do it where I go to shoot, because excessive tactical gear, there, identifies you as likely being one of the least competent people utilizing the range. People on a shooting line are always 'eyeballing' the other shooters, to assure themselves that they are safe to be around with loaded guns, and the tacticool guys get more scrutiny than anyone else. Most of them mistakenly believe that people are just admiring their costumes. 

This might not be so, everywhere else, but it certainly is in my locale.


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

I wear nothing specific, other than comfortable jean/shorts/khakis and shirt that don't get in the way. I bought a holster, never use it. I bought magazine holder, never use it.

My only vice, I wear my Sig Sauer hat I got at training.

I judge people at the range by their attitude, shooting, safety. Not by their weapon or clothes.

Enjoy if you do or don't.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Not for me. I wear to the range what I wear when carrying. The indoor range where I am a member allows draw and fire exercises, which I tend to do a lot of, so that "street" holster is what is going to be riding on my belt. This range is one of the most modern in the country and you can direct your target to present its edge for however many seconds you want, then turn to face you for whatever time you want, and turn back to edge. This is very helpful in draw and fire and in reloading exercises. I'm not into glitz but rather improving my abilities.


----------

